# Unusual as rain in Wales



## Trub

Bom dia!

Como vocês traduziriam "unusual as rain in Wales" na seguinte passagem? A expressão está em "The unfolding of language", de Guy Deutscher. Pensei em algo como "Tão raro como chuva em Ubatuba" (hahahaha), mas não estou contente (apesar do meu riso). 

DE TROY: Even as late as 1933, Leonard Bloomfield, who was by all accounts a giant in the field, could write something that now appears astonishing in its shortsightedness: 'Merging of two words into one is excessively rare; the best-known instance is the origin of the future tense-forms in the Romance languages, from phrases of infinitives plus "have": Latin amare habeo "I have to ... love" > French aimerai "I shall love"... This development must have taken place under very unusual conditions.'
JOURNALIST: And did it?
DE TROY: About as unusual as rain in Wales. If you want, I can give you countless examples, from any language under the clouds.


----------



## Vanda

Talvez algo como: mais difícil do que achar torcedor do Flamengo / ou do Corinthians.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ou a chúvia no deserto, por manter a comparação.


----------



## Trub

Obrigado Vanda!
XiaoRoel, acho que você não entendeu a ironia de "unusual as rain in Wales".


----------



## Alderamin

Não serve para português brasileiro, mas fica a sugestão_:
"Se cá nevasse fazia-se cá ski"_


----------



## Guigo

Alderamin said:


> Não serve para português brasileiro, mas fica a sugestão_:
> "Se cá nevasse fazia-se cá ski"_



Usávamos isso em um tipo de brincadeira. 

_Que língua é essa?_ *"Se cá nevasse, cá se esquiava"*; falando bem rápido, fica parecendo russo ou outra língua eslava.


----------



## Alderamin

Guigo said:


> Usávamos isso em um tipo de brincadeira.
> 
> _Que língua é essa?_ *"Se cá nevasse, cá se esquiava"*; falando bem rápido, fica parecendo russo ou outra língua eslava.



http://amusicaportuguesa.blogs.sapo.pt/101993.html


----------



## leitora

Dizem que chove quase todos os dias de verão em Manaus (AM):
http://soubare.blogspot.com.br/2010/05/chuva-nossa-de-quase-todo-dia.html

Minha sugestão: "tão raro quanto chuva de verão em Manaus."
Ou algo semelhante.


----------



## mglenadel

Que tal inverter: "tão raro como dias de sol no deserto"?


----------



## Trub

Leitora e mglenadel, obrigado pelas sugestões.


----------



## Vanda

Todas, muito boas sugestões. Agora você tem um monte.


----------



## Trub

Obrigado, gente! 
Abraços


----------



## ZSThomp

> Não serve para português brasileiro, mas fica a sugestão_:
> "Se cá nevasse fazia-se cá ski"_



Por que essa frase nao serve pra portugues brasileiro?

Z


----------



## mexerica feliz

Eu nunca ouvi.


----------



## Vanda

Comum nas minhas bandas também, ou foi, ao lado das outras línguas :
inglês : o  ó tem som de u?
francês : roê(r) pão faz suá(r)?
russo: se aqui nevasse usava ski?


----------



## mglenadel

Porque o uso da forma "*cá* se fazia" é raro no Brasil. A forma preferida seria "_*aqui*_ se fazia"


----------



## ZSThomp

ok gracias mglenadei.  ja entendi.

Z



> Comum nas minhas bandas também, ou foi, ao lado das outras línguas :
> inglês : o  ó tem som de u?
> francês : roê(r) pão faz suá(r)?
> russo: se aqui nevasse usava ski?



Nao entendo.  Eu me perco facilmente.

Z


----------



## Vanda

Don't worry, it is just more on puns.


----------

